# Fishing on Bear Creek in West Houston



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone ever fish on Bear Creek in West Houston at Clay Road at the Park? just curious. stopped by yesterday at lunch time and threw some roadruners and caught one small bass. looks like a great area.I know it is crowded all the time and i see alot of people fishing there all the time when I pass by. I know it has alot of pressure. maybe it stays fished out. It has moving water going into the deep end by the bridge, talked to a couple of guys that were catching carp on tortias bread. Im looking for whites or crappie. maybe it will be better in the spring.thxs SS


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess not...lol


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never been slabseaker, but was wondering the same thing. I work pretty close to there. Let me know if you find out anyhting , and ill do the same...


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

If it's pond looking pool off that bridge near the golf course, it holds some nice cats. I've used shrimp from that Fiesta right down the street on Clay and Hwy 6. Only bad thing was those **** mosquitos in the summer time.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i fished there and caught only bluegill. i missed a few gar and someone else caught a large carp. a couple of years back i saw someone catch a tilapia. it is a good spot


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I have never fished there, but grew up playing, camping and then chasing girls at the park. The creek used to dry up, if it still does, i would doubt there would be much in it.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I live in the Katy area but havent seen much fishing going on over there. Your best best is to go to George Bush Park off Westheimer Pkwy. park at the bridge on the south side and walk about 3/4 of a mile until the Bayou forks. Its a great place to catch carp and buffalo and some catfish


----------

